# In Detail: Audi RS Q3 concept



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

At Auto China 2012 in Beijing, Audi is presenting a themed vehicle based on the Q3 – the RS Q3 concept. It interprets the character of the compact SUV in a very special way – systematically dynamic.

The blue painted Audi RS Q3 concept is a vehicle based on the theme of thrilling dynamic performance. Its engine, a 2.5 TFSI with 265 kW (360 hp) of power, and its body – lowered about 25 mm (0.98 inches) and widened with sharp visual details – explore the potential of the Q3 model series in a new way.

* Full Story *


----------



## PMSG (Dec 13, 1999)

*This I would buy!*

Audi of America needs to put some serious thought into importing this model, if and when it makes it to production. I will be in line. Can I put my name on a list now?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I was in VA at headquarters yesterday when this was coming across the wire. Apparently it is being considered for the USA though a decision has not yet been made.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Clearly quattro GmbH is Clueless for years now what would be RS worthy cars.  
Producing "Heavy Pigs" for years now and stick on a RS badge. :screwy: 
Al those RS car are S worthy at the most and even that is a stretch.  

It's about time Audi (quattro GmbH) put some real effort into developing real RS worthy cars. 
quattro GmbH clearly need to start from scratch with new people that know how to develop a RS worthy car, the present people have clearly no clue what they are doing at quattro GmbH.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not so cynic on the current RS product, though maybe there's room for special GT versions that are more lightweight and hardcore. Regarding the RS Q3 though, I'm not sure it's functionally any different from an RS 3 with a high roof once it's been lowered to the level this one has been.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

George--your web server has problems with the picture gallery.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We have the old site still up but apparently something is hosed in the galleries. I'll have our admin look at it. In the meantime, you can find that gallery in the new format here:

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=..., Design Studies and Prototypes/RS Q3 Concept


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

Audi's first dog = the RS Q3

The Q3 has never been the most attractive car, but I supposed it filled a niche within a niche; it was the car for people who need a bit more space than an A3 and bit less space than a Q5 - which has actually evolved into a very nice SUV. 

Trouble is that Q3 isn't selling well, hence this lacklustre effort to kickstart sales. It really is a pretty feeble effort. All they've done is shove in a detuned 5-cylinder engine - which BTW has shocking fuel economy for a 2013 model. And they've added a few bits of RS jewellery. 

Despite Audi's efforts, it's hard to see this in anything other than a cynical light.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

Was told on Facebook that the RSQ3 not headed to the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sincity said:


> Was told on Facebook that the RSQ3 not headed to the US.


 Our intel says it's coming.


----------

